# Price check please



## Talon (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok didnt get a picture so here is what i can tell you. beretta 92 fs compensated barrel it is threaded on 6 total mags case and origanal barrel dont now anything else but it looks really clean price is 780.00. I think i can get for less havnt tryed thank you for any help Its blued also


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

I am not real familiar with the 92FS, but a little checking shows that you can get them NIB for $500-550. The magazines are $30-35 each. I guess a lot would depend on the compensator. 

Scott


----------



## Talon (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya ive been looking for prices on compensater would seem to be 200 plus dollars maybe higher. most likly going to get it just for gp i havnt seen any at all were im at


----------

